# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Here are some vacation countdown tickers

## Clarity

The one thing I miss most about the old Negril message board was the countdown tickers on everyone’s signature. It was fun to see when everyone was going to embark on their next trip. 

There are so many websites that have tickers you can copy and paste into your signatures. (BB code)
*
So Here are some alternatives to the old countdown ticker:*


My favorite ticker site is called Daisypath 

You can click the link here to reach it https://daisypath.com/Vacation_step1.php

Example:



There are the tickers at Tickerfactory. It has a huge amount of design choices.  

See link here https://www.tickerfactory.com/eztick...e=4&sub_type=7


Example:




This site has a lot of Disney themed vacation tickers, but a large selection of regular ones too

Link here https://www.myvacationcountdown.com/.../vacation.html

Example:


Another option: https://www.iberostar.info/ticker/index.php

Example:



P.S. All these tickers are set to the date of our next trip to Negril.
As you can see, We have a _long_ way to go

Hope those links are helpful

----------


## Bella Bea

Thanks Clarity lets Check them out!
How many signatures are too Many!  :Smile:

----------


## negrilbay

Thanks Clarity checking to see if it works

----------


## Ras Walleye

test

----------


## Ras Walleye

Why do I get the link text and not the ticker? Shere in the signature setting do I paste it to get it to work?

----------


## booger

I keep getting the invalid file when I try to upload it. I tried all of the different versions provided by the website. HELP!!!!!! THanks

----------


## Ras Walleye

Same here booger

----------


## Bella Bea

Ras and Booger the HTML code is Off! You have to do it in the URL option of the tickers.  For Websites: 	   Image URL  click on that and copy that code then post it like a regular picture.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

it wont accept bb code in the signature, if bb code can be turned on, then we'll be able to post the URL.. I wonder how we turn BB code on?

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Test

----------


## Rob

Ras,

Yes, the HTML code is turned off in the Signature, but you can use the BB code - the code you used above is not the complete code. I think you copied it incorrectly. The code I just tested started with "[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/][img]"

----------


## Clarity

Sorry guys, I should have test-run the ticker in my own signature first.

It has to be the *BB code*. All of these sites have a BB code option to copy and paste. You can't use the HTML option.

It worked best for me when I deleted the URL code from the front and back 

Be sure to keep the [img] and [img/] in the beginning and end.

Then it will show in your signature.  :Smile:

----------


## Ras Walleye

I think I have it right now. You don't copy the entire code, just the part between the quotation marks.

----------


## Scott and Janet

let's see....

----------


## negrilbay

test

----------


## Patty Sather

Yahhhhh!

----------


## negrilbay

hoping this works this time

----------


## Rob

Negrilbay,

You can experiment a bit easier using the Preview Signature button instead of saving it and then testing it with a new post.

I hope this helps.

----------


## booger

Like this?
Thanks for the help everyone!

----------


## southcoastgirl

Did it work? Fingers crossed!

----------


## southcoastgirl

> Did it work? Fingers crossed!


 One more try then I'm going to bed!

----------


## irie always

Well - sometimes I do amaze myself. Took me awhile but I think I figured it out.

----------


## negrilbay

Thanks Rob, I thnk i got it now.

----------


## Rob

Negrilbay,

After you preview it and like it, then you will need to save it...

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Trying mine.

----------


## HuskerJohn

Let's check this out...

----------


## jx2

Checking countdown???? From another vacation forum board.

----------


## jx2

One more time ;-)

----------


## Sam I Am

Let's see if I did it correctly!?!?!?

----------


## Sam I Am

Hmmmm... guess not.

----------


## Sam I Am

Third times the charm right?

----------


## negrilbay

Checking again

----------


## Clarity

It's great seeing everyone's tickers! 
It takes some trial and error - my first attempt got an error message too.

Negrilbay- so glad you got yours to work. You only have 2 weeks left! That's awesome! Hope you have a fantastic time in Negril! :Embarrassment:

----------


## jx2

> It's great seeing everyone's tickers! 
> It takes some trial and error - my first attempt got an error message too.
> 
> Negrilbay- so glad you got yours to work. You only have 2 weeks left! That's awesome! Hope you have a fantastic time in Negril!


 
I take it by your countdown that you are not going in Nov.?

----------


## Clarity

We're playing that by ear. We wouldn't book it until 6-8 weeks beforehand. It depends on vacation/sick days accrued, the cost and other circumstances. 
I can't count my chickens before they hatch and get my hopes up with an additional countdown. 
I'm just grateful that the April trip is official and set in stone.  :Smile:

----------


## themermaid

Love to see those tickers!   :Smile:

----------


## negrilbay

Thanks Clarity, Rob help me , guess he was tried of seeing me testing again and again, I work in the computer field and I was going crazy till I got it.  Now that the time almost here,   OMG I am so close to another Negril Adventure!!!!!!  Never been in the Summer so this should be different, Clarity Love your Posts when I read them its really remind me when I first went to Negril.

jx2 thanks i finally got it , (nothing beats a failure but a try)

----------


## Miguel

test

----------


## Chantenh

Checking mine.

----------


## captaind

Need a little help here. When I paste the BB code to my signature the system tells me that BB code is not permitted.

Any help

----------


## DaRev

Checking it out..

----------


## Rob

Capt,

BB code is allowed is in the signature, please be sure you are copying it correctly.

----------


## Rob

DavRev,

HTML code is NOT allowed in the Signature...

----------


## DaRev

I think I got it!

----------


## Chantenh

Checking again... changed my palm tree to a shark.   :Smile:

----------


## flfungal

Checking mine out.  Thanks to whoever put the tip about removing the "url" from the front and end of the BB code.  It was driving me crazy!

----------


## captaind

OK. Got it. Didn't see the tip to remove the URL tag

----------


## Kevin, PA

Picked a countdown timer. I wish they had a plane slider at daisypath but I thing the GF will like the one I picked.

----------


## a214trip

Thanks!
Great Info..

----------


## astar

cant wait

----------


## Miguel

test

----------


## msmari

Testing mine

----------


## msmari

I am testing

----------


## Sophie2012

test

----------


## Sophie2012

test...

----------


## Sophie2012

test3

----------


## Aimbri

http://dvcf.daisypath.com/65pbm5.png

----------


## Aimbri

That didn't work.

----------


## takinitslow

<a href="http://daisypath.com/"><img src="http://dvcf.daisypath.com/sHJpm6.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Daisypath Vacation tickers" /></a>

----------


## mud

www.tickerfactory.com

----------


## mud

tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;0;405/st/20120221/e/jamaica/dt/-1/k/5969/blk-event.png[/img]
[/url]

----------


## mud

tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;0;405/st/20120221/e/jamaica/dt/-1/k/5969/blk-event.png[/img]
[/url] ok i give up

----------


## mud

checking again

----------


## Sophie2012

test

----------


## Jbizek

Test

----------


## Kevin, PA

test

----------


## SweetSue

testing

----------


## beccajean_ca

By George I think I got it!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

thanks Clarity

----------


## LittleBird

trying it out...

----------


## beccajean_ca

I think I messed mine up again

----------


## Flipadelphia26

test

----------

